# I need some advice



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Alright all you expert mechanics I need some advice. My 02 Nissan Xterra 130K miles seized up due to a failure of the oil pump. Estimate for a new motor was $3000+/- installed. I still owe a little bit on it but hate to dump that kinda money into something thats only worth $3000-$4000 if it was running. I also don't have an extra vehicle so I need to do something quick, here are the options I'm considering
Option A: Get another vehicle and pay off the note on the Xterra.
Option B: Fix it and have way to much into it.
Option C: Get another vehicle and try to fix it by doing a rebuild then sell it.

Any other options or opinions are welcome so let me know what you think. Also check out the for sale section for a great deal on a brute.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

find a salvage yard and u can pick up a used motor for a couple hundred bucks and then swap them out


----------



## 30backs (Feb 23, 2009)

man you live in the south when your eng breaks just do what everyone else does put a small block chevy in it .....lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Woot Woot.

I was in a similar situation once, I had a small s10 pick up, same deal. I bought another truck, made the last few on the S10, peiced it out.


----------



## tumbleweed (Nov 23, 2009)

im with wood butcher get one from the junk yard for less than half of what you would pay for the rebuild .put in and sell it with a quickness ....then buy ya a f150 :rockn:


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

RD hit them junk yards. You can find a motor to get by with on the cheap for real. Keep costs down by pulling it yourself.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I think that is the direction I am leaning, I'll start the search in the morning and keep you guys updated.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Let us know. Ida got a motor, I only had 2 payments left tho. I came out ok parting the S10 tho.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep time to go junk yarding!! If your planing on selling after take your time and clean the heck out of it when its apart. It will help you sell it. Having a well maintained truck wink wink!! and don't forget to remove the paint marker the yard put on it!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Well I found one for $850 thats alot better than where I started. Im still searching though. What should I expect to pay someone to swap em out?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

RDWD said:


> What should I expect to pay someone to swap em out?


I'll do it for $1000. Hahaha! J/K :bigok: 

Let me konw if you need some help. We can pick the motor up in the ranger if we need to.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Thanks, I thought about trying to tackle it myself. I just don't know where Im gonna find the time.


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

I just went through same thing with my 98 4 runner, bought a motor for $900, and paid $600 to have it put in. I like it because I still don't have a payment.


----------



## Josh (Nov 23, 2009)

Check out craigslist, i would find an individual with a car thats wrecked or something. Going to be cheaper than a junkyard any day. If it was me, I'd do the labor myself. You could pull out the old motor and have the used one in, in a weekend. Not a whole lot to it. I've pulled motors in just a few hours. Get a manual for reference and go at it.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Chuck a used engine in it and sell it.


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

Update..
The cheapest motor I could find was $950 plus tax it had 68k on it and is supposedly in good shape. Mechanic is putting it in for $400 and then I plan on selling it. Anybody looking for a good Xterra????
Thanks for all the helpful advice guys.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

RDWD said:


> Update..
> The cheapest motor I could find was $950 plus tax it had 68k on it and is supposedly in good shape. Mechanic is putting it in for $400 and then I plan on selling it. Anybody looking for a good Xterra????
> Thanks for all the helpful advice guys.


 
That's a great deal!!


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I feel like it is. The mechanic was able to get it done in a few days and its running fine for now. If anyone needs any work done in North Alabama I've got the guy for you haha.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Bet you couldn't get a deal like that on a Brute motor. Sad to say but you can get a vehicle back up and running cheaper than a wheeler.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Masher said:


> Bet you couldn't get a deal like that on a Brute motor. Sad to say but you can get a vehicle back up and running cheaper than a wheeler.


Yeah, but the Brute ain't no Nissan...lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

No it sure as heck isn't.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Yep, the ole Titan out there in the pasture will eat though.


----------

